# Point of Use TVSS Pole lights



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone have any good recommendations for some added (more than none) parking lot light pole lightning protection devices that mounts inside the access hole at bottom???


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

fuses


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Use a Square D SDSA1175. We have some emergency sirens that have these in them. I have to change them out about every 2 years but it has protected the components. Many of the LED driver have surge protection built in if this is the route your going.


----------

